# Help, Kernels in a panic!!!!

## cyberblitz

Just reinstalled Gentoo using a newer hard druve but Kernel panics on boot...

It suggests the file system is unable to mount (/dev/sda3). Not really sure what this means, but i have checked my grub file and fstab and come to the conclusion its my Kernel build, that its unable to conrtol my hardrive proberly... The thing is, i have no idea what i'm doing in menuconfig, with which drivers to activate or not... and if its not in there, how to install new drivers if i need to.. 

and for some reason, lspci does not work...

PLease help...

----------

## krinn

emerge pciutils and you'll get lspci then lspci -k

----------

## cyberblitz

thanks alot...

but how do i get the hard dirve to work, to stop the kernel panic... its a sATA drive but not sure what to selet in menuconfig

----------

## krinn

boot a livecd if your can't use your own kernel and lspci -k will tell you the driver name you need to activate in your kernel

----------

## cyberblitz

Ok, i have have the right driver activated, but i'm still getting the Kernel panic.. it says

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 Scontrol 300)

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: unable to mount root fs vis NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: cannot open root device sda3 or unkown block(2,0)

please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions  <<<<---- It doesn't list any..

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

My setting in fstab are all correct, i've checked it three times... My setting in grub all fine... i don't know what else to do... I'm assuming my setting on the kernel are crap....

----------

## VoidMage

Perhaps it's as easy as making sure mainboard drivers are builtin instead of

separate modules - unless you're using initramfs, some of the things can't be modules.

----------

## snIP3r

 *cyberblitz wrote:*   

> Ok, i have have the right driver activated, but i'm still getting the Kernel panic.. it says
> 
> ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 Scontrol 300)
> 
> Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.
> ...

 

hi!

can you perhaps post your fstab-file, grub config and kernel config. also, as VoidMage suggested, compile your sata driver into the kernel to be sure it gets loaded properly.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## onichi

make sure you are also compiling the proper file system support into the kernel.

----------

